# BRP Oval @ A Main's RC Raceway



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

BRP oval to run Saturday, January 5 @ A Main's RC Raceway in Vernon, CT.:thumbsup: Track opens @ 9am; thinking 1st heat 10:30am or so. Anyone interested? Thanks! SMOKE:wave:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I will be there


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

ecoastrc said:


> I will be there


Excellent!!! If some one has an "extra" car, Pellicane will also run. SMOKE


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

*Saturday, January 5, 2013 BRP/LMLM Oval Results:*

*BRP:*
_TQ: Tim Heath 47/4:04.95_

46/4:04.60 Tim Heath
45/4:03.47 Tim Roberts
42/4:01.82 Smoke Johnston
41/4:04.93 Mike Magliano

*Losi Mini LM:*
_TQ: Tim Heath 51/4:01.88_

50/4:02.20 Tim Heath
46/4:00.30 Mike Magliano
35/3:06.57 Tim Roberts
DNS: Smoke Johnston/Bill Weikert


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

can we run scalpels with oval conversion.


----------

